# Weekend Score



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I just have to share this with my Halloween friends...noone else understands how excited I can be over my new "finds". Hubby and I went to a rummage sale at a local church this weekend looking for men's suits that I can zombie up for my actors. Turns out it was bag day, which means fill a bag with everything you can for $1.00!!! I got 7 sets of sheer curtains for our rooms which I will tatter, 4 suit jackets and 3 complete suits, all for $2.00. Then, later that evening I went to my brothers house. He works in a local hospital, doing what I have no idea, but anyway, he says to me "close your eyes and put out your hands, I have something for you" . (Last time he told me that it was a big hairy spider, but I've since forgiven him for that) Anyway, if anyone has ever taken a CPR course, you've seen the resuscitation dummies they use. These dummies have silicon faces that are removable for sterillization between uses. He brought me an adult face and 2 baby/young child faces. VERY COOL!!!!! The baby faces are creey as is...I can't wait to turn them into something else! I'll take pics as soon as I find my camera-spring cleaning is making my house a MESS! I just wanted to share with people that could appreciate the excitement of getting this stuff! And Vlad, darling, this time I can't share...sorry! Sometimes a haunter just has to be selfish!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Whoohoo Trishaanne!! That is an incredible amount of goodies for the price! I love a good bargain, especially one so fabulous for a haunt!
I can't wait to see what you do with the faces too,


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

Lucky!
I can't wait to go visit my parents so that I can hit the thrift stores. All of the thrift stores here are really picked over.


----------



## wolfen manor (Feb 26, 2006)

nice! and yup those babies are damn creepy. hehehe


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

trishaanne said:


> I just have to share this with my Halloween friends...noone else understands how excited I can be over my new "finds". Hubby and I went to a rummage sale at a local church this weekend looking for men's suits that I can zombie up for my actors. Turns out it was bag day, which means fill a bag with everything you can for $1.00!!! I got 7 sets of sheer curtains for our rooms which I will tatter, 4 suit jackets and 3 complete suits, all for $2.00. Then, later that evening I went to my brothers house. He works in a local hospital, doing what I have no idea, but anyway, he says to me "close your eyes and put out your hands, I have something for you" . (Last time he told me that it was a big hairy spider, but I've since forgiven him for that) Anyway, if anyone has ever taken a CPR course, you've seen the resuscitation dummies they use. These dummies have silicon faces that are removable for sterillization between uses. He brought me an adult face and 2 baby/young child faces. VERY COOL!!!!! The baby faces are creey as is...I can't wait to turn them into something else! I'll take pics as soon as I find my camera-spring cleaning is making my house a MESS! I just wanted to share with people that could appreciate the excitement of getting this stuff! And Vlad, darling, this time I can't share...sorry! Sometimes a haunter just has to be selfish!


DaMn TrIsHaAnNe You got alot of awesome stuff but no pics of it


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Man, we need some sales like that down here! Remember to take pictures of whatever you do with them, 'cause I wanna see.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I have to take annual CPR courses for my hospital job, and I know how creepy those faces are! After seeing what you do to them I'll probably never look at them the same way again!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Sounds like your on a roll with your props. Good job. Around this time our town starts to have yards sales but so far there haven't been many. I love yards sales - I'm looking for old curtains too for my living room and dining room and also a oval mirror that I could make gothic and old.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I have an oval mirror, pretty lightweight, which I spray painted with the fleck paint and covered with the small skeleton hands from Walmart. I have an extra mirror that you are welcome to if you ever get into this area.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Awesome trishaanne!
I'll be waiting to see what you do with them.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Trishanne you are tooo kind. I'm hoping to find one to make my own. Usually yard sales are popping up all over the place by now in my town. I guess I will have to be patient. Just to have to start lurking around town to see what's going on.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice going Trish! At our favorite church bag sale (which is only a $1 a bag, heehee) last year, we not only got the same type items, but also a much needed set of walkie talkies to use as communication inside the haunt. I understand you're not sharing, but we can play the close your eyes and hold out your hands game anyway, hehehe.....................


----------



## Chapter13 (Apr 8, 2005)

Cool stuff. Make sure to post some pics soon. I'd like to see the goodies!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Vlad, darling, last time we played the "close your eyes and put oout your hand game" I got .......well, you know what I found in my hand....heehee, no need making everyone else in here jealous!!! LOL And the bag sale was only a dollar, we just happened to get 2 bags worth of goodies!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

trishaanne said:


> Vlad, darling, last time we played the "close your eyes and put oout your hand game" I got .......well, you know what I found in my hand....


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I love it!!! Someone that not only has an evil mind but a dirty one to boot!!!!!


----------

